# vostock lumed bezels



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Received a pack of these bezels from a man on eBay they just stick on he has asked if I could think of any other design or colour.they are cheap and quick to put on.here is the number

*
VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN 4 EPOXY BEZEL INSERTS DOMED LUMINOUS SET OF 4 AMPHIBIA SKX #352218680534
*


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Does he do a 1-12 version?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

ziggy1024 said:


> Does he do a 1-12 version?


 come as a set of four but will do other if you ask I think. eBay number.i have nowt to do with the seller btw

352237965852


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Big improvement over the stock bezel - I've always been put off by that Vostock standard bezel style. Lume on the bezel is always nice.


----------

